# Superaxe? Aussiechopper?



## firebrick43 (Mar 15, 2014)

Have any of you seen these splitters? 
http://www.superaxe.com.au

I typically hate splitters, have yet to operate one I like. Mainly just use a maul or recently Fiskars x27 but use my 3 point splitter on crotches and crazy grained wood. Lifting rounds to me seems more taxing than swinging a maul but these splitters look well made. I really like the simplicity, the log lift that uses the main cylinder and the lack of an I beam. Only problem is the lack of them in the USA but they look simple to make in my shop. 

I like the looks of the Aussie chopper better. Please give me your opinions.


----------



## bennn*e (Mar 16, 2014)

My uncle has an aussie chopper for his tractor and the lifter on the main ram is an absolute pain and actually quite dangerous as I have had it release when I didn't lock in properly and it come down on my foot as I was standing of to the side will another person operated the splitter. I much prefer the redroo HLS as it has an independent dam for the loading tray, yeh I know it's another ram to worry about maintenance on but much safer and your helper can load while you split and doesn't have to time it with the person splitting. Also the ram has to come all the way down to lift the tray all the way up and lock in unless you get on the end of it half way up and lift it as often the piece will split with out having to go all the way down


----------



## firebrick43 (Mar 16, 2014)

bennn*e said:


> My uncle has an aussie chopper for his tractor and the lifter on the main ram is an absolute pain and actually quite dangerous as I have had it release when I didn't lock in properly and it come down on my foot as I was standing of to the side will another person operated the splitter. I much prefer the redroo HLS as it has an independent dam for the loading tray, yeh I know it's another ram to worry about maintenance on but much safer and your helper can load while you split and doesn't have to time it with the person splitting. Also the ram has to come all the way down to lift the tray all the way up and lock in unless you get on the end of it half way up and lift it as often the piece will split with out having to go all the way down




My guess is if I make an ausiechopper type splitter I will forego the log lift lock and let it go up and down but have a chain hook on the ram and a short section of chain before the cable so I can unhook it in a moments notice. 

Has your uncle had any issues withe the main slide piece on the splitter??

Thank you


----------



## bennn*e (Mar 17, 2014)

No apart from that is been good


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a small Superaxe and use a Assiechopper WS4150 with the T blake most days of the week,very well made high output wood splitters.
I like them so much im about to sell my Superaxe and get the larger Superaxe WS450.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 17, 2014)

Always great to see alternativ ways of reaching the same goal! 

7


----------



## firebrick43 (Mar 17, 2014)

Stihlman441 said:


> I have a small Superaxe and use a Assiechopper WS4150 with the T blake most days of the week,very well made high output wood splitters.
> I like them so much im about to sell my Superaxe and get the larger Superaxe WS450.
> 
> View attachment 339783
> ...



If you forget about things like the conveyor and only could have the superaxe or chopper, which would you choose???


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 17, 2014)

The most productive machine is the chopper with the T blade (can also get a X blade) each stroke you get three bits of wood.It has enough power to split owe Ozzy hard woods,the Superaxe style shines in the really hard twisted knotty wood.


----------



## firebrick43 (Mar 18, 2014)

I find it curious that all the videos of Aussie fire wood production,and most European, seem to be 10-12" (25-30mm). Also noticed that little of its stacked, just piled. Are the stoves radically different there?? Or I'd it because of the heavy high density(and therefore high btu content) wood?

Thanks


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 18, 2014)

firebrick43 said:


> I find it curious that all the videos of Aussie fire wood production,and most European, seem to be 10-12" (25-30mm). Also noticed that little of its stacked, just piled. Are the stoves radically different there?? Or I'd it because of the heavy high density(and therefore high btu content) wood?
> 
> Thanks


In Europe, as far as I see the situation, most homes are well insulated and have either gassifiers(if it is their only heating source) or swedish steel ovens/furnaces. Some have traditional masonry or russian ovens. The traditional wood size for those is 1/3 of a meter = 33cm independent of wood type(from oak to spruce). So no one that I know would put one of those ineffective OWB onto their property. Wood is just way to expensive here for that luxury. Still cheaper than oil or gas but still not cheap.

7


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 18, 2014)

Probably the average household in my area of Ozz would use between 3 to 10 cubic mtrs of wood per year in a convection style wood heater.We dont have snow in this area my get to 0 deg half a dozen times per winter.
People that cut there own firewood do stack it for a year or more,but the amount i do there is no way i have the time for that.
Most of the hard woods around here are excellent as firewood,Redgum.Sugargum the Box family.
Its all cut to 12'' lengths to fit in own heaters.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Mar 19, 2014)

Can the Assiechopper SW4150 be imported to the USA? And would 16" rounds fit under the wedge?


----------



## triptester (Mar 20, 2014)

There are two brands of splitters out of Canada that are similar to the Assie chopper.
http://www.powersplit.com/

http://www.timberdevil.com/products.html


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sandhill Crane said:


> Can the Assiechopper SW4150 be imported to the USA? And would 16" rounds fit under the wedge?


 
Check out the wesb site

http://www.superaxe.com.au/


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 20, 2014)

triptester said:


> There are two brands of splitters out of Canada that are similar to the Assie chopper.
> http://www.powersplit.com/
> 
> http://www.timberdevil.com/products.html


 
Sorry but im thinking Ozzy hard woods will kill them splitters in no time.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sandhill Crane said:


> Can the Assiechopper SW4150 be imported to the USA? And would 16" rounds fit under the wedge?



I'm sure they would ship it to the US but the price would be prohibitive IMO. Close to $20k for the SW4150 with all the bells and whistles. And from memory the max capacity is 18" so yes 16" would work.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks. I did see the Chopper was $18,000 on the website. Have long been a fan of Powersplits also. For large wood these both make sense because of little waste and ease of re-split compared to the monsters splitters like Timberwolf and Built-rite where the wedges get jambed up with splits. Some of you guys deal in really big wood and it is interesting to see how everyone approaches it. One piece at a time. It all adds up!


----------



## lapeer20m (Mar 20, 2014)

Just when I thought I'd seen every type of firewood splitter along comes this thread!

I have a homemade splitter, and in the next couple weeks work will begin on a firewood processor. 

If I were to build a new splitter, I think I would choose this type. The design appears much more ergonomic than traditional splitters.


----------



## firebrick43 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well I found a beam today. Little over kill odd size 12" tall by 6" wide by .5" thick web. Webs are constant thickness like a W beam but I was not able to find any this size on any of the list bit I will say that it exceeds moment of inertia in both x and y! Since it's free and I have a good face mount cylinder and auto return valve it will be a power split/timber devil type splitter opposed to the Aussie chopper. I will use the table and log lift ideas of the Aussie chopper however. 

Thankyou gentlemen for answering my questions.


----------



## lapeer20m (Mar 23, 2014)

firebrick43 said:


> Well I found a beam today. Little over kill odd size 12" tall by 6" wide by .5" thick web. Webs are constant thickness like a W beam but I was not able to find any this size on any of the list bit I will say that it exceeds moment of inertia in both x and y! Since it's free and I have a good face mount cylinder and auto return valve it will be a power split/timber devil type splitter opposed to the Aussie chopper. I will use the table and log lift ideas of the Aussie chopper however.
> 
> Thankyou gentlemen for answering my questions.



I'm excited to see photos of your build.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 23, 2014)

Another pretty cool option, especially if you get a fair bit of bigger rounds and are building yourself, could be this but with a foot peddle like the powersplit and/or auto cycling options:


It's a fair bit like Whitlands Rex splitter.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jun 23, 2014)

For me a 450 super axe or 4150 Ozzy chopper can do easily 4 cubic mtrs per hrs with 2 blokes.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 23, 2014)

When they slid the super split off the forks into the back of my ute at the warehouse I was really disappointed. It looked flimsy. Frankly, it looked like a toy. I looked at those parts on the pallet and then all the way home I was dreaming up things I'd need to fab and mod. By the time I got home, I wasn't feeling so despondent. Well, it still looks like a toy and I haven't done any strengthening work and are splitting a fair amount of dense wood that just seems to fracture or shatter rather than actually split, but it handles it fine.

If the rounds are there already, and ideally sized, my best day is about 29m3. By myself. But I was sore for the next few days and ain't no way I could sustain that rate. Average in the real world if the rounds are there ready to go is about 12-16m3 a day, every day.

These days, I'm looking for solutions that look slow and easy but are actually pretty darn high producers. Things like the Tempest sliver V or their EF models are cool. The Aussie Chopper with a 4-way or X looks the good too.

What's the idea behind the rollers, that can't be done with an UHMWPE cover on the table? It's one of the best mods I ever did to my super split. Very low friction and it's remarkably hard wearing.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jun 23, 2014)

The rollers a great for bigger wood granted,we have a sheet metal plate made up to cover the lifter/roller table part when doing smaller wood so you can stand them on there ends and dont fall over works a treat.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 25, 2014)

If we could combine the vertical wedge of the Rex and Tempest Sliver V with a pair of big-don't-argue flywheels powered by a relatively small wee diesel engine, then we would have the best of split times and efficiency. Axle/shaft/center of flywheel just under the table, two pinion gears on the shaft for two racks, one either side of the wedge (obviously working in tandem only). A small generator on the shaft too, to operate three things; an electric/mechanical engagement of the racks, a wedge return motor, and a motor for the log lift.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 26, 2014)

I had to laugh at this one. Let's call it the kiwi chopper:


----------



## ReggieT (Jun 26, 2014)

Stihlman441 said:


> I have a small Superaxe and use a Assiechopper WS4150 with the T blake most days of the week,very well made high output wood splitters.
> I like them so much im about to sell my Superaxe and get the larger Superaxe WS450.
> 
> View attachment 339783
> ...


Super Nice trailers!


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jun 26, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> I had to laugh at this one. Let's call it the kiwi chopper:




Arr yaa naa thanks.
Looks like Cypress


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 26, 2014)

yeap, Cupressus macrocarpa. On his youtube channel is one showing him splitting different types, including gum. I note bugger all of it splits completely and that's one dangerous machine.


----------



## snoozeys (Sep 20, 2014)

Im on east coast of oz and we mostly burn ironbark, red gum and box !!
I like the super axe but its pretty pricey from memory 
My 30t which cost me $2000 few years ago but would swap for super axe if i had the chance


----------



## Stihlman441 (Sep 20, 2014)

snoozeys said:


> Im on east coast of oz and we mostly burn ironbark, red gum and box !!
> I like the super axe but its pretty pricey from memory
> My 30t which cost me $2000 few years ago but would swap for super axe if i had the chance



I have a smallest size superaxe for sale.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Sep 22, 2014)

Stihlman441 said:


> I have a smallest size superaxe for sale.


If i was on the east coast i would buy it


----------



## lapeer20m (Dec 24, 2014)

What do u guys think about building a super axe, but making more attachment points on the cylinder end of "the axe." This would give the operator the choice between faster cycle times or greater splitting force. 

My father rented a log splitter the other day and I helped him split a few tons of firewood. 

This rented splitter was so fantastic compared to my homemade unit. I don't know the model, but it was rated at 25 ton, had a honda engine, and it was fast! It has motivated me to build a new one. 

I don't like to follow the crowd and would like to build a super axe type splitter.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 24, 2014)

I really dont think you a faster cycle time i think mine is 6 seconds.
Two us split 3.5 mtrs in 35 mins one day


----------



## bennn*e (Aug 20, 2017)

Well I decided it was time to make my life a bit easier and splurged and bought a WS3150 Aussiechopper. Have been using a "40t" Chinese unit for the last few years but am cutting and splitting not just for our own use now so decided to upgrade


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ya
You won't know yourself Benn, ya just need a young bloke to lift the blocks for you.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 20, 2017)

Just realised how old this thread is,I have had an upgrade as well.
A hopper that feeds the blocks to you via the hydrolics on the splitter and use a bobcat to load the blocks,no more lifting blocks for me.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 20, 2017)

bennn*e said:


> Well I decided it was time to make my life a bit easier and splurged and bought a WS3150 Aussiechopper. Have been using a "40t" Chinese unit for the last few years but am cutting and splitting not just for our own use now so decided to upgrade



Benn are you going to link the control handles together .


----------



## Mr Anderson (Aug 21, 2017)

So what are the cycle time and normal rate of production on the superaxe? 

On the superaxe if you get a knotty block of wood and the blade contacts the wood perfectly the top of the wood , what happens? Being only a three inch ram. 
Does the superaxe work better with the tip or heel of the blade making contact with the wood first? 
If heel of blade is meant to contact the wood first, does it ever feel like the wood block wants to move towards the operator?


----------



## bennn*e (Aug 21, 2017)

Stihlman441 said:


> Benn are you going to link the control handles together .



I actually like the way it works. It can be defeated by a tie down strap but I'm happy with it and keeps fingers out of where they shouldn't be


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 27, 2017)

Mr Anderson said:


> So what are the cycle time and normal rate of production on the superaxe?
> 
> On the superaxe if you get a knotty block of wood and the blade contacts the wood perfectly the top of the wood , what happens? Being only a three inch ram.
> Does the superaxe work better with the tip or heel of the blade making contact with the wood first?
> If heel of blade is meant to contact the wood first, does it ever feel like the wood block wants to move towards the operator?



Cycle time is 5 or 6 seconds
If the block of wood is short like below the horizontal of the axe there is a reduction in its power.
Tip or heel of the blade depends on the wood,tip is better for green sticky wood because the tip rotates lower.
There is a steel grate like setup on the table under the axe to provent the blocks shooting at you,it's not a problem


----------



## Mr Anderson (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions. Your responses are worth alot ...... more than the testimonials on the superaxe website because you are not trying to sell me one! Cheers


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 31, 2017)

This may help
This is Sugargum that has been felled for around 6 months then blocked for splitting,bark has fallen off.


----------



## cabinetcap (Jan 25, 2022)

bennn*e said:


> I actually like the way it works. It can be defeated by a tie down strap but I'm happy with it and keeps fingers out of where they shouldn't be





bennn*e said:


> Well I decided it was time to make my life a bit easier and splurged and bought a WS3150 Aussiechopper. Have been using a "40t" Chinese unit for the last few years but am cutting and splitting not just for our own use now so decided to upgrade


I know this thread is old, looking to build a similar splitter, just curios how thick the steel used for the knife is and what size are the box tubes are they slide between, thanks .


----------

